# Apple's new computer: No keyboard!



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 5, 2009)

YouTube - Apple Introduces Revolutionary New Laptop With No Keyboard


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 5, 2009)

I think that for me at least, it could take me weeks to compose the most simple email....I would have to see how it actually works.  The tester said it made his emails faster...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 5, 2009)

It's a spoof. If you watch it through to the end, it talks about a guy taking 45 minutes to send a short email to a friend and saying it's worth it just to have the latest shiny Apple technology.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh thank goodness! I'd heard that but hadn't appreciated it was a spoof! D'oh


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 11, 2009)

That seems like its more complicated than simplifying, anything.


----------

